# Aquarium



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 31, 2016)

I got a small aquarium for Christmas. It can only support a couple of fish and some snails. I also have two teeny blue crayfish. They are the most fun to watch for. I wanted a small one to start; if we like it we can get a bigger one later. This is an acrylic bow front style; it sort of magnifies the interior. Can you see the teeny crayfish?


----------



## amysue (Dec 31, 2016)

That is so cool. I love fish, they are so fun to watch. Your crayfish will get much bigger, and in a heated aquarium, will turn bright blue!


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 31, 2016)

I see them!

I did not know that they could be pets, or that they were blue!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 1, 2017)

I see I misspelled aquarium. It won't let me edit.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 2, 2017)

The little crayfish are bottom feeders, so they'll help keep things clean. Wish we could have some, but we have Angel Fish, which are rather aggressive and would probably eat them!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 5, 2017)

I lost a crayfish. I think the water was too warm. We removed the heater. Before I could get the cray out of the water the snails had tidied him up. They found him while I was staring and grieving. It's a jungle. Plan to get a turkey baster which might work better for removing small things than a net. Think I will wait to get another cray until I see how the other one gets along.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh that is sad. I hope the second one does ok. We had a goldfish that lived about seven years and we lost him last summer so we bought two to replace him and they both passed away within a couple of months. I did nothing different at all, but they just did not thrive. Before that I had a bottom feeder fish, a plecto-somthing-or-other and he lived 10 years. You just never know which ones while thrive. I did not get anymore goldfish. I do miss them though.


----------



## amysue (Jan 5, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your crayfish. They can be tricky. With it being a new tank, the water may need time to adjust and condition with the ph, hardness and ammonia levels. They sell test kits at pet stores for those things. I like the sticky thermometers for the side of the tank so you can keep the temp regulated. Some tropical specimens are so touchy.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 6, 2017)

I had a 150 gallon Reef Tank and 110 gallon saltwater fish tank. Shrimp and things like that was almost impossible to keep. Where everything else flourished the shrimp would die so I finally stayed away from them. Just some info from past experience.

Carol


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 6, 2017)

The woman I got the crayfish from is also trying to raise shrimp. She's having some luck, but not ready to sell yet. I doubt I will try any of those. I do like the little crays, though. A salt tank would be so cool! The marine things are so colorful.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 6, 2017)

That is a really pretty tank I like it. I do see your crayfish! that's cool! I'm sorry you lost one of them. I remember Mama having a big tank with a lot of tropical fish, they are so fun to watch. Around here the pediatricians all have huge salt tanks in their offices, they are hypnotizing....I'm like a kid staring at the Clown fish and others with their vivid colors.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 7, 2017)

My husband and daughter are the fish lovers more than me.....I just feed them. Larry talked about wanting a salt water tank and I said NO.

We have occasional power outages and can only imagine losing hundreds of dollars worth of fish when their heater and filter goes off for any length of time!


----------



## secuono (Jan 7, 2017)

Red cherry shrimp are the easiest. But all of them go through death cycles where nearly all randomly die and then a few weeks later, you start to see the survivors. It's a weird & depressing phenomenon.

Bamboo shrimp are large and fun. I had one for a long time that I hand fed. ♡

I just got a 125g tank. Just for my Black Ghost Knife. =) Super spoiled fish.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 7, 2017)

secuono said:


> Red cherry shrimp are the easiest. But all of them go through death cycles where nearly all randomly die and then a few weeks later, you start to see the survivors. It's a weird & depressing phenomenon.
> 
> Bamboo shrimp are large and fun. I had one for a long time that I hand fed. ♡
> 
> I just got a 125g tank. Just for my Black Ghost Knife. =) Super spoiled fish.


I had to look that fish up. My son used to have a big Oscar. We were temporarily in an apartment during a move. Windows open. They sprayed something on the lawn and it killed his fish.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jan 8, 2017)

How unfortunate that you lost one so quickly, they're cute in a crustacean kind of way.

I truly enjoy looking at aquariams. They're so peaceful, and fascinating to see the underwater environment. It's interesting to see the interactions of creatures that are so foreign to what I'm accustomed to. You can keep sharing pictures anytime. I'll keep looking at them.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 10, 2017)

The little crayfish is doing great. I used a tube to drop a pellet of crayfish food in front of him. I got the food from the fish gal. My cray rushed up to it, felt it all over, then abandoned it. I wonder if he took a couple of nibbles? The snails finished it off in a few minutes, though. I was worried about the big snails getting my little guy, but he climbs over them like rocks. I've seen him sitting on a flake of regular fish food for a long time, working on it. Maybe because he is so little he like the fish flakes best.

I think I have too many snails, and I see eggs on the aquarium walls. I think I will get a few out and return them to the fish gal.

I ordered some long aquarium tweezers.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 10, 2017)

Larry changes the water in our two aquariums about once a week or so.....takes about 2/3's of the water out and replaces it, plus vacuums the gravel. The water is cyphened (sp) into three buckets....Then I go in with my hand and pick the little snails out that are clinging to the sides of the glass and drop them into the buckets. I then use the old fish water to water all of our indoor potted plants.....and we have A LOT of potted plants. (Just counted 19). Those little snails would take over the place if I didn't do that......


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 10, 2017)

Miniv said:


> Larry changes the water in our two aquariums about once a week or so.....takes about 2/3's of the water out and replaces it, plus vacuums the gravel. The water is cyphened (sp) into three buckets....Then I go in with my hand and pick the little snails out that are clinging to the sides of the glass and drop them into the buckets. I then use the old fish water to water all of our indoor potted plants.....and we have A LOT of potted plants. (Just counted 19). Those little snails would take over the place if I didn't do that......


Maybe I will throw mine out into the farm pond. I store my water lily in the heated horse tank during the winter (my little garden water feature is not deep enough to keep it from freezing). I could put the snails in there. Maybe they would keep the tank cleaner!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 17, 2017)

The little crawfish seems to be doing fine; he is growing and turning quite blue. It may be time to give him a name. Any ideas?


----------



## MiniHearts (Mar 20, 2017)

If you ever have any questions about your fish aquarium feel free to message me. My dad owned an Aquarium business for 16 years so a lot of his knowledge rubbed off on me as I was growing up



It's quite pleasant to have a fish tank.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 20, 2017)

MiniHearts said:


> If you ever have any questions about your fish aquarium feel free to message me. My dad owned an Aquarium business for 16 years so a lot of his knowledge rubbed off on me as I was growing up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you! The crayfish shed his skin recently. My heart turned over when I saw that skin, thinking he had died. But, then I saw his little claws on the edge of the hidey place we put in for him, so I knew it was just a skin. He is very active, and I've seen him lurking in the greenery, as though he wants to grab the fish, but I think they are too large for him.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 22, 2017)

My husband is now making noises about jazzing up our aquarium with color. He's looking at Ram Cichlids. They're supposed to be okay with Angel Fish and won't bother our two "suckers" at the bottom.

Marsha, Have you named your crayfish yet? I was thinking...Elvis...As in "Blue Suede Shoes".....Yeah, I know it's a stretch....LOL.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 22, 2017)

Miniv said:


> My husband is now making noises about jazzing up our aquarium with color. He's looking at Ram Cichlids. They're supposed to be okay with Angel Fish and won't bother our two "suckers" at the bottom.
> 
> Marsha, Have you named your crayfish yet? I was thinking...Elvis...As in "Blue Suede Shoes".....Yeah, I know it's a stretch....LOL.


Do you have a recent photo of your setup?

Grand daughter suggested Percy for the crayfish. Elvis and the blue suede shoes is a cool idea.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 19, 2017)

Where did this gorgeous guy come from? Surely I would have noticed him before. Maybe it had a growth spurt? It is a blue ramshorn. I cleaned the aquarium a couple of weeks ago and changed out the decor. Not sure which one I like better; they are so different.


----------



## frankarmes (Aug 7, 2020)

Bump


----------



## frankarmes (Aug 7, 2020)

Your words are close to me. I think they may suit my taste!


----------



## frankarmes (Aug 14, 2020)

So, I want to continue my words about this. Actually, there are different types of species that are soo interesting. Not so long ago, I've read about bristle worms! They are quite similar to Bobbit worms, with some differences. Personally, I'm a person that likes the fact of the presence of different species. Most of them are quite interesting for me, since I'm a biologist. However, this tip arcreef.com has helped me to understand the meaning of them for a long time ago. However, since then, I'm learning more about species...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 15, 2020)

frankarmes said:


> So, I want to continue my words about this. Actually, there are different types of species that are soo interesting. Not so long ago, I've read about bristle worms! They are quite similar to Bobbit worms, with some differences. Personally, I'm a person that likes the fact of the presence of different species. Most of them are quite interesting for me, since I'm a biologist. However, this tip arcreef.com has helped me to understand the meaning of them for a long time ago. However, since then, I'm learning more about species...


How many gallons would you say is needed to create an environment for diversity? I'm thinking of upgrading. I like the bow front, but I will need a more efficient filter system.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 16, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> How many gallons would you say is needed to create an environment for diversity? I'm thinking of upgrading. I like the bow front, but I will need a more efficient filter system.


I apologize if answering is inappropriate, since your question wasn't directed at me...

It depends on the size and activity level of the species you are wanting to keep. Also how many you are wanting to keep. Also the shape of the tank plays a part. Active fish appreciate a longer tank. Bigger is better in fish keeping, so you might want to decide how big of a tank you have space for and are comfortable with keeping. Then you can pick some appropriate species for that size tank. The next step would be making sure they all like the same water conditions such as temperature and pH(soft or hard water). The last step is to make sure they will not harass each other, kill each other, or, out eat each other. I can hook you up with some websites I have found helpful.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 16, 2020)

Any aquarium suggestions are welcome!
I'm not upgrading at this time, but it's something I'm thinking of. Investment in time, knowledge, and money, so I have to think about it carefully.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 17, 2020)

When I am in the looking stage I like Live Aquaria's website. Really nice pictures, and quick stats and overview of each animal. I have never bought anything from them, but they are a good starting point for me because I like pictures. Then I check out youtube for anything I haven't seen in person to see how it swims and what it looks like in a tank. But my favorite website to learn how to take care of any fish, start and maintain any type of aquarium is Wet Web Media. It's a group of volunteer aquarists (all of them experts in their field, scientists, authors, or just really dedicated), who's goal is to educate people so they can be successful fish keepers. Articles on just about anything you can think of: species, compatibility issues, equipment, maintenance, different types of set-ups.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 18, 2020)

Dragon Hill said:


> When I am in the looking stage I like Live Aquaria's website. Really nice pictures, and quick stats and overview of each animal. I have never bought anything from them, but they are a good starting point for me because I like pictures. Then I check out youtube for anything I haven't seen in person to see how it swims and what it looks like in a tank. But my favorite website to learn how to take care of any fish, start and maintain any type of aquarium is Wet Web Media. It's a group of volunteer aquarists (all of them experts in their field, scientists, authors, or just really dedicated), who's goal is to educate people so they can be successful fish keepers. Articles on just about anything you can think of: species, compatibility issues, equipment, maintenance, different types of set-ups.



Oh wow. Great suggestions. I will check out those sites.


----------



## Raistar (Sep 3, 2020)

To be honest, I have never kept several species together at once. Especially if they are crayfish and fish ... I do not know why, but I have a slight fear that they will not be able to live together and will destroy each other (although they are not). I have three small aquariums, about the same size as yours. I recently purchased a fourth for a bet. These are very amazing fish that I can look at for hours, it is very relaxing. True, when I found out about betta age, I felt a little sad that they live only 3-5 years, but this is not so little. Well, I hope everything is fine with your aquarium and various representatives of the aquatic fauna coexist with a peaceful life. Good luck!


----------

